# Pose Cycling Technique



## bachboost (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to cycling and am in love with the sport since getting my 1st road bike. I want to make sure I'm using proper and efficient techniques to maximize performance while minimizing injuries.

Using Chi Running and Pose Running techniques has done wonders for my running, so I was happy to discover a Pose "technique" for cycling as well. 

From my brief researching, this is the Pose method:
_"From the Pose Method point of view the force should be applied to a limited part of the downstroke only. In Pose Cycling, it is taught to apply force between 1-4pm."_

Now this is where it started to make sense to me; it's kinda like consistently tapping at the pedals, alternating between each foot, only at 1-4 o clock positions:
_"After a few seconds you will notice that you fall into a rhythm and you can keep the wheel rotating at the same speed by applying the same amount of pressure every couple of seconds. Now check this out. Continue the rotation by striking the wheel with the same frequency to maintain the rhythm but this time apply more force each time you tap the wheel. Your cadence doesn’t change and you don’t stay in contact with the tire surface for a greater percentage of the rotation, but the forward speed of the wheel increases dramatically. "_
http://www.posetech.com/training/archives/000598.html

1.) Your thoughts on this? 
2.) What about Clipless pedals, which help distribute and apply power throughout the rotation, would they be useless in that aspect? (Posetech has a related article on Clipless Pedals)

I'll be trying this method today to see how it feels, and what it does.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Honestly, it sounds like complete nonsense to me.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm usually busy between 1 and 4pm.
Won't work for me...can we reschedule?


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like a great method for someone missing several leg muscle groups.

I think I'll keep my clipless pedals though and continue to utilize all the muscles I have as well as trying to generate power through the pedal stroke( especially from 4 through 8).


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

i think that only works if you increase your chainring size. Apparently thats what's holding Lance back.  
http://www.posetech.com/training/archives/000654.html


> If you were to take two identical Lances Armstrongs on two identical bikes, but one bike with a standard and the other with a large chainring. Lance on the bike with the larger chainring would get ahead. That is because his level of skill allows him to net the entire benefit of a larger size chainring, the benefit being more force in pedaling. But take two identical bikes, Lance on one and somebody else on the other bike - guess who wins again? Mr. Armstrong, due to his exceptional skill level.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry, Bach, but that website is filled with equal amounts of the obvious and plain old hooey. IMO, it's intended for those that want to drink the kool-aid.

Cycling isn't a method.


----------

